# DTG print on Aluminium / metal



## willkho (Aug 11, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm wondering has anyone successfully print on metal/aluminium using DTG?
I've tried many ways but the ink always come off easily.

The closest I got was using ink aid and clear acrylic spray afterwards.
But still come off if I scratch it with medium pressure.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Oberlandla (Nov 28, 2013)

You'll need solvent or UV inks. Waterbased DTG inks won't work on metal surfaces.


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

You can use dtg to print on just about any surface that is flat. It will only work if you use a non textile preteatment. Post treatment can be applied to protect the print.


----------



## willkho (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply guys.
I did use inkaid. is it consider non textile pretreatment?
Otherwise, what sort of pretreatment do you guys use?


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

I've never heard of inkaid. Here in the states there is a company called Colman and company that sells non textile pretreatment. Don't know of anyone else that sells it. My rip software also has a nontextile print mode that puts down less ink in high resolutions for non textiles. That's another thing to consider as well.


----------



## willkho (Aug 11, 2009)

AHA,

Thanks very much.
Just wondering have you ever tried that non textile pretreatment?
If yes, how is the result?


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

willkho said:


> AHA,
> 
> Thanks very much.
> Just wondering have you ever tried that non textile pretreatment?
> If yes, how is the result?


Yes I have tried it. I have printed on all kinds of surfaces with success. From glass, metal, plastic, rubber, wood, etc. But like I mentioned it helped to have a non textile print mode. You may have to practice with a lower resolution print mode so there isn't so much ink being printed on the surface which will cause the ink to bleed.


----------



## willkho (Aug 11, 2009)

ic...

thanks for the answer, Billy.

Last but not least, how is the durability, tear and wear? easy to scratch off?


----------



## lazographics (Mar 5, 2009)

willkho said:


> ic...
> 
> thanks for the answer, Billy.
> 
> Last but not least, how is the durability, tear and wear? easy to scratch off?


The durability will depend on what post treatment you use. You can go with an acrylic spray or some type of gloss coating. If you don't apply a post treatment then the print will scratch off.


----------

